# A question on tax.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Next month i am hopefull of moving permanently to SA and am after some information on tax please.
I am a pensioner with 3 incomes from a council pension, state pension and a private one all being payed into my bank which will remain in the uk. This being the case could anyone tell me if i will have to pay tax on this in SA or am i able to leave things as they are and have tax deducted by the UK inland revenue and not by the SA inland revenue.

Many thanks. John.


----------



## GunMetalMoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi John.

South Africa has a double tax agreement with the United Kingdom. If you are taxed in the UK you won't be taxed again in South Africa. Get in contact with a tax advisor as they should be able shed more light on this.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re- tax.*



GunMetalMoose said:


> Hi John.
> 
> South Africa has a double tax agreement with the United Kingdom. If you are taxed in the UK you won't be taxed again in South Africa. Get in contact with a tax advisor as they should be able shed more light on this.



Many thanks for that usefull info.I will certainly follow it up, i contacted the inland revenue in the UK and they could not give me any help, did not even mention the double tax agreement.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Many thanks for that usefull info.I will certainly follow it up, i contacted the inland revenue in the UK and they could not give me any help, did not even mention the double tax agreement.


It is correct, if you pay tax on your income in the UK, you do not have to pay tax on that same income in SA


----------

